# Baptists in Reformed/Presbyterian Seminary?



## Kiffin (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm really considering transferring to a Reformed seminary. Are there any Reformed Baptists on this board that attended a paedo-baptist school? If so, what are your regrets, concerns, positive notes, etc.? Let me know! Thanks in advance...


----------



## Jen (Mar 13, 2009)

Though (obviously) not an M.Div. student, I'm a Baptist at a Reformed seminary. The interns at my church are all the same. Westminster works in conjunction with the Institute of Reformed Baptist Studies, which allows the Baptist M.Div. students (who want to) to learn Baptist distinctives while studying at Westminster. Two IRBS classes can be substituted directly for two of Westminster's classes (Ministry of the Word and Doctrine of the Church), while the remaining IRBS classes transfer as electives. As an M.A. student, I can take IRBS classes (though not Ministry of the Word) and transfer them to Westminster as electives, but not actually be in the IRBS program, so I'm currently in Baptist History, which will transfer as an Historical Theology elective.

I don't know exactly how all of our guys made their ways to Westminster, but one is from an ARBCA church (IRBS is ARBCA's baby), another came because of the concept of IRBS at Westminster. No one's got any regrets, no concerns.


----------



## ww (Mar 13, 2009)

Kiffin said:


> I'm really considering transferring to a Reformed seminary. Are there any Reformed Baptists on this board that attended a paedo-baptist school? If so, what are your regrets, concerns, positive notes, etc.? Let me know! Thanks in advance...



I have a friend graduating from Westminster Seminary in Escondido, CA and is a solid Calvinistic Baptist who speaks nothing but praise of the Track that he followed while a student there.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Mar 13, 2009)

I am not a Baptist but I am at the PCA seminary. We have a number of non Presbyterians attending Covenant for MDiv and other programs.


----------



## Kiffin (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the responses gentlemen. I just wonder if the Westminster California baptist guys got a little more grace since the baptist institute is on campus. The place I'm considering consists of hardcore Dutch guys and if i do go there, I would be the only Baptist; I just want to know how uncomfortable it'll be for a Baptist when the "sign of the covenant" is being talked about...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 13, 2009)

We have Baptists at the Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary in Pittsburgh.


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 13, 2009)

It really depends on the attitudes of the faculty. At Greenville Presbyterian, there are a bunch of Baptists. Several of the faculty were once Baptist. We have Reformed Baptist pastors preach in our chapel sometimes, because there are a lot of good ones around. At the same time, none of the professors are hesitant to tell us what they think on the issues.

If the faculty respects Reformed Baptists, then there shouldn't be a problem. It's not that bad to sit in class and hear someone say something with which you disagree. It may even strengthen your convictions (although I became Presbyterian since attending GPTS, oops). Now, if that school is always talking about how Baptists aren't really Reformed, and they can't be covenant theologians, and their form of Church government is against the essence of the church... I wouldn't go there for ministry training.


----------



## shawnanderson (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi EJ,

Have you considered Puritan Reformed Seminary?


----------



## Kiffin (Mar 13, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> It really depends on the attitudes of the faculty. At Greenville Presbyterian, there are a bunch of Baptists. Several of the faculty were once Baptist. We have Reformed Baptist pastors preach in our chapel sometimes, because there are a lot of good ones around. At the same time, none of the professors are hesitant to tell us what they think on the issues.
> 
> If the faculty respects Reformed Baptists, then there shouldn't be a problem. It's not that bad to sit in class and hear someone say something with which you disagree. It may even strengthen your convictions (although I became Presbyterian since attending GPTS, oops). Now, if that school is always talking about how Baptists aren't really Reformed, and they can't be covenant theologians, and their form of Church government is against the essence of the church... I wouldn't go there for ministry training.



Thanks. I remember when Dr. Bauder spoke at Greenville Presbyterian and how much of an uproar it caused in IFB circles. That's good that Baptists are welcomed there.

Well, I really don't want to hijack my own thread but....What was the tipping point for you in turning Presbyterian?

-----Added 3/13/2009 at 11:33:56 EST-----



shawnanderson said:


> Hi EJ,
> 
> Have you considered Puritan Reformed Seminary?



I looked into it.. But I really want to stay close to home. Currently, I am at TEDS and the closest Reformed seminary is Mid-America. I visited last week and it was wonderful! Faculty and students were very friendly. I'm just wondering if there's anything I should be concerned about. So far it seems that there isn't.

-----Added 3/13/2009 at 11:39:01 EST-----

oooopss....Dr. Kevin Bauder didn't speak at Greenville. He actually spoke at Geneva Reformed. Sorry for the bad reference!


----------

